# Type of skin??



## k.a.t (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok i really need help working out what type of skin i have. I thought my skin could be clssified as combination, but from what i've read combination skin is when some parts are oily while other parts are dry; thing is my skin is very dry/flaky around the nose, forehead/eyebrow area and the cheek area right next to the nose...also on just under my lips. However when i moisturize it becomes normal....but then thorughout the day my skin can become very very oily around those same areas?!?! i don't understand what's going on, for this reason i haven't been able to find a foundation that works for me because i usually end up looking too oily but then when i apply some powder to reduce shine i end up looking too dry and flaky and tight, or i end up looking cakey/dry/oily at the same time pleaaase help i don't know what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And i desperately need a foundation or concealor that works because i have horrible acne scars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the moment iam very depressed about my skin...

Oh and im 16 btw, so i know my skin's like this probably because of those crazy hormones lol but i would like some help with what i can do about it, my skin just doesn't seem to fit into any category..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 9, 2008)

Anybody out there willing to help please??


----------



## frocher (Feb 9, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## quinntastic (Feb 9, 2008)

You may just have dry skin but are using the wrong moisturizer, but I would still classify your skin as combination.  But you need to have a regimen to keep your skin hydrated properly so it doesn't change on you.

First, find a gel type cleanser.  These are good for combination skin because they won't dry out the dry parts and they will stave off the oil if you have oily parts.

Second, if you have flaky patches you *need need need* an exfoliator or scrub.  Something gentle like St. Ives Apricot face scrub can be used as often as every day if you like.  Also something like Origins' Never A Dull Moment scrub can be used everyday because the little papaya extracts are encapsulated in this creamy gel type thing.  Use one of these _once a week, minimum._

Third, use a toner specifically for combination skin.  It will automatically pH balance you face.

Lastly, use a combination skin moisturizer.  Ones with hyaluronic acid bind moisture to the skin in dry parts and decrease oil production.  But just find one for your skin type.

Wash your face twice a day so your skin can adjust to the regimen and your will see a new face in about a week.

Even though you're a little oily you can benefit from mineral makeup.  BareMinerals has a blemish therapy I really want to try because it covers and treats acne scars and blackheads.  That would be perfect for you. 

If you prefer a liquid foundation Origins has great makeup too.  I like sheer coverage and their Nude and Improved foundation is oil free, and has SPF 15 in it.  I love it.

Hope this helps!  Good luck honey!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 12, 2008)

To me it sounds like you have normal/dry skin but the moisturiser you're using is too rich, after cleansing do your cheeks feel dry and tight or normal?


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 12, 2008)

combination skin is when you face is oily in the t-zone area meaning your forehead and down the middle of the forehead which is your nose area (a T-shape) and basically the other parts are dry.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 13, 2008)

My skin is very weird and can be temperamental, so I feel your pain. I have oily and sensitive skin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might want to check out this book called "Skin Type Solutions" by Dr. Leslie Baumann. In it she has a questionnaire that helps you determine your skin type out of 16 different options. I read it and it definitely helped me understand my skin a lot better, and I have somewhat of a handle on it, just by knowing what ingredients to look for, etc.

I think I paid like $12 for it. Good luck


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg thanks you all soo much for all your help. 
quinntastic: yeah i have been reading about bare minerals and wondering if i should give it a try but now, you've definitely confrimed that i should, and currently i use a gel/scrub cleanser from witch and i find it really helpful, it has cleared up my skin alot and it's so smooth after. I definitely think it's my moisturizer as well as i use one for dry skin...which is probably why i end up with greasy skin by the end of the day lol so i'll look into a combination one. 

Oh and i use a toner aswell but my skin's just a bitch lol 

Ms cocoa: my whole face (esp. my forehead and nose- T-zone) feels VERY tight after washing my face...toner helps though 

elektra513: ooh i'm going to google that book now hehe

Thank you all for your help xxx


----------



## quinntastic (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Omg thanks you all soo much for all your help. 
quinntastic: yeah i have been reading about bare minerals and wondering if i should give it a try but now, you've definitely confrimed that i should, and currently i use a gel/scrub cleanser from witch and i find it really helpful, it has cleared up my skin alot and it's so smooth after. I definitely think it's my moisturizer as well as i use one for dry skin...which is probably why i end up with greasy skin by the end of the day lol so i'll look into a combination one. 

Oh and i use a toner aswell but my skin's just a bitch lol 

Ms cocoa: my whole face (esp. my forehead and nose- T-zone) feels VERY tight after washing my face...toner helps though 

elektra513: ooh i'm going to google that book now hehe

Thank you all for your help xxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you try Bare Minerals, let us know how it is.  I kinda am dying to try it myself, especially the Blemish therapy.


----------



## ana_banana (Feb 21, 2008)

I have the same exct skin. And yes, it is your moisturizer than is making you oily. Go with a lighter formula. Also..Bare Minerals is the best thing out there in my opinion. The coverage is buildable..and if you sleep in it (which you shouldn't do on purpose) but it doesn't break you out! Just make sure to clean your makeup brushes every week. And yay!! for you finding out your skintype! 

PS. I use Cetaphyl moisturizer and it keeps my skin not oily/not dry thru the day and is light enough under the makeup. A hugeass bottle is only $10.


----------

